# Hinges, locks on small pieces?



## Densa (Jan 14, 2005)

The jewllery box is doing fine thanks to your help. It (the bureau, it has doors and shelves) needs hinges and door locks. It has been suggested that I epoxy a magnet into the frame and a nail head into the door. I don't think that will work as my material is too thin. Some of the hinges I have look O.K. but are held on with screws. I don't want to split the oak at this stage. Any ideas? I appreciate all the help. Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, as long as you predrill the screw holes you should be fine. As far as the magnetic catch, before you apply finish use some Gorilla Glue to attach a thin piece of metal to the door. It will bond to both the wood and metal.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Densa,, If you are looking for smallbrass hardware, you should look at Meisel.
www.meiselwoodhobby.com They have all kinds of hinges and stuff.Check them out .
Learning Herb


----------



## Densa (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks fellows, I just got back from Lee Valley and they sold me a small magnet system that I can squeeze into a pre drilled hole. I'd like to try that gorrilla glue though, is it that good?
Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, I am very pleased with the results when I use Gorilla Glue. I only use it for outside projects or where I need to attach different materials, IE... I used it to glue a bird house to a metal flange. My uncle used it to repair the circular staircase steps leading down to his pool. Many had split in half but a quick pass on the saw for a clean edge, a quick wipe with some acetone to remove the oils and the Gorilla Glue put his teak steps back into good working order. The steps split because they were finished on one side only. If you have wood exposed to high humidity make sure both sides are treated the same. Sealing one side and not the other is just begging for split wood.


----------

